# A l’écoute Apple Watch



## Margo2 (8 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, 
J’ai acheté une Apple Watch série 6 il y a quelques semaines mais hier je me suis rendue compte que lorsque je lance une musique sur mon téléphone rien ne s’affiche sur mon Apple Watch. Comme si l’application a l’écoute ne fonctionnait pas. Je l’ai donc réinitialiser et le problème était réglé pour quelques heures car actuellement ce problème est toujours là....


----------



## fousfous (8 Janvier 2021)

Sur l'iPhone dans l'application Watch, tu vas dans général et ensuite activer l'écran.
Le switch lancer les apps audio est bien activé?


----------



## Margo2 (8 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Sur l'iPhone dans l'application Watch, tu vas dans général et ensuite activer l'écran.
> Le switch lancer les apps audio est bien activé?


Oui, il est bel et bien activé


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2021)

Tu as essayé de redémarrer l'iPhone pour voir?


----------



## Margo2 (9 Janvier 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as essayé de redémarrer l'iPhone pour voir?


Oui, j’ai également essayé. C’est bizarre car des fois à l’écoute s’affiche et d’autres fois il ne s’affiche pas.


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2021)

Et c'est avec l'application musique?


----------



## Sung Jin-Woo (15 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour j’ai le même problème…


----------



## Sung Jin-Woo (15 Juillet 2021)

Et j’ai aussi fait tout ce que vous avez dit mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------

